# How to set up pigeon sanctuary on roof?



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Hi all,

A few days ago I started a thread about my lightwell being "pigeon-proofed." I feel so sorry for the pigeons because it was an ideal habitat for them. They would fly up to the roof and then down into one of two lightwells that faced a blank wall on the neighboring building. There were a total of 12 apartments on that lightwell - 6 one-bedrooms (whose bathrooms and kitchens were on the lightwell) and 6 studios (whose living rooms were on the lightwell). Translation: it was pretty quiet and they led a peaceful life.

A couple were trapped, but I got them out. For a day or so afterward they were hanging around on the roof wishing they could get back in.

The door out to the roof is wired with an ear-splitting alarm. So, the only way up onto the roof now is to climb the fire escape ladder and then stand on one rung, presumably holding on with one hand while you unhook the mesh with the other hand so you can climb up onto the roof. Yeah, like I'm going to want to do that three stories up at night if the building's on fire.

Anyway, nobody ever goes up onto the roof as far as I know, so if I could get out there then set up a little refuge for them there where they could nest and have babies, they'd probably use it. In fact, if the neighboring building isn't wired I could probably get up through their building and hop to our roof (they're connected).

I'd also like to put some birdseed out for the pidgies. If not on the roof, then in the driveway or on the street.

So, any ideas about what to do to make the roof habitable for them, especially for raising babies, would be appreciated.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think your idea about setting up a pigeon sanctuary on the roof is a lovely kind thought. I wouldn't recommend you do it though because someone will see you going up there, notify the landlord and you will get busted. The ones that will ultimately suffer will be the pigeons that have come to rely on you.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

That's a good point. But the landlord lives off-site and never visits. I wouldn't worry that anybody would know it was I who had done it, because I'd only go up there once to set up a nest or something, and I could get up there through the neighbor's building, I think, so I wouldn't be setting off an alarm.

I wouldn't feed up there (though come to think of it, that's a great spot for feeding, since they're used to hanging out on the roof).

Oh well, I'll wait a while and think about it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you did eventually decide to go for it, but bearing in mind what Charis says, it may be better to swap eggs for plastic ones as a way of humane population control. The pigeons are fine with dummy eggs, and you wouldn't be helping a population increase - which usually turns back on the pigeons.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend it either(as kind as a gesture it is) for the pigeons well being.

When you do feed them... there numbers will grow-they become noticeable, and though that is not a problem for you or me, it has been a problem for other people- all around the world, and has led to their demise. 

If you do decide to go ahead, be as descreet as you can, keep a low profile for the birds sake, feed them only the amount they can consume in five minutes, so that no seed is left over, and remove and replace eggs-as John has mentioned.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

My other thought is this...people move, landlords sell property so what would happen to the pigeons if or when you move? What would happen if the property is sold to a more pro-active landlord ? For the pigeon's sake, I still don't think you should do it. You could be setting them up for a really disastrous end.


----------

